# Making the garage a shop



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Introduction*

What a longish/shortish strange journey it's been. And that's just the bits to get to the beginning of the journey to make my garage into a workshop. I'll start with a little background, and then get to the point, the introduction to this series.

I've been woodworking off and on for most of my life. My father and I would while away the weekend and evening hours in his garage in the Colorado mountains, building whatever was needed, restoring furniture, and making tons of shavings with a lathe. If something didn't work out, it was OK, we had a wood stove in the garage. Dad taught me make-do woodworking. "Work with what you've got, we can't afford the tool you need." That was our Mantra.

I moved out, and woodworking became less involved in woodworking. I kept my parent's mentality, do what needs to be done yourself. To that end, I built my daughter a loft bed. I built my wife a 10' x 10' deck in the back yard. For these projects I picked up a benchtop drill press, a Ryobi table saw, and circular saw. Christmas 2009 I made doll beds for my daughter and niece. Nothing fancy, just but-jointed white pine with some slats, and hardboard for the bed. I didn't rabbet, mortise, lap or anything, I kept it simple, and just made do.

While the beds were a hit, I wasn't happy with them, they were slapdash and lacked craftsmanship of a level I felt the project deserved. This helped the bug germinate, I wanted to be a woodworker again. Last year, with my wife's encouragement, I picked up a ShopFox midi lathe. This led to the chucks and tools I'd need for bowls, pens, etc. This led to a 14" bandsaw to help cut parts, round blanks, and other things. Somehow in there I decided I needed a workbench, so I picked up a basic Sjoberg hobby bench, and I started to decide I needed more tools, like planes, saws etc.

My wife has encouraged me with all this, to that end I'm awaiting a tax refund so I can get my new table saw off layaway. Well, I'm not going to put this new saw in a crappy garage, I need to turn it into a shop, this is that journey, and a long story to introduce it. Next up, the actual first steps


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lefinn said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> What a longish/shortish strange journey it's been. And that's just the bits to get to the beginning of the journey to make my garage into a workshop. I'll start with a little background, and then get to the point, the introduction to this series.
> 
> ...


Nice to have a wife that supports you and your hobby. A little bit at a time is my mantra. Good luck and always leave room for more tools!

Welcome to Lumberjocks by the way.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> What a longish/shortish strange journey it's been. And that's just the bits to get to the beginning of the journey to make my garage into a workshop. I'll start with a little background, and then get to the point, the introduction to this series.
> 
> ...


good luck with your venture. i too work out of my garage. i have a two car garage that i get about 1/3 of. this area shares it's space with my motorcycle so the shop is closed on rainy days. someday i may just have to clear out all the kid's stuff and take it over completely but for now that is just a pipe dream. lol

onward…....


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*I'm going to need a plan.*

So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.

This garage has served every purpose a garage will, up to and including storing a car at one time. Never more than one, I have no idea how you could get two cars in here, it seems more a guideline than a hard and fast possibility. 
But it has been storage, an auto repair area, a turning studio, and before I quit, a smoking lounge.

Because it has just been a garage, it currently looks like this.










There are woodworking tools in there, trust me. An observant individual can probably spot the Ryobi POS that seems to have sprouted a vertical stabilizer made of Styrofoam, a band saw, lathe, miter saw, and maybe a workbench.

An observant person would also notice something else. The only insulation I have is some blue foam on the south wall, and whatever the r-factor of the walls is everywhere else. Being Colorado, and February, it's supposed to be cold. Last week, it was cold, which is why the shop is still so filthy.

This means I'm going to need to insulate if I want to work more than 5 months of the year.

Second, you'll notice a marked lack of storage, which is why my workbench is hosting crap, the table saw is storing crap, the lathe bench can't decide whether it's a lathe bench or a stereo rack, and the floor…I have paths running through canyons of stuff to get to the doors.

This means I'm going to need cabinets, drawers, and other storage, hopefully self made. No…definitely self made.

Power requirements have to be addressed too. My residential box is pretty close to maxed, I've got enough space for two or three more circuits in there. Since I'm running one tool at a time, I should be fine once I get it expanded.

This means I'm going to need to do a little more electrical work, that stuff is scary enough to set my hair on end.

I see folks making do in single car garages, or 6 foot by 9 foot coffins, so I should be in good shape, once I get a plan.

It's coming up with the plan that's rough. I'm sure there are some who would agree after looking at the photo above, it's hard to know where to begin. I'm cruising the net, books, my ShopNotes subscription is coming with a book on small shops, those are always good for ideas at least.

But I need to make room soon, because as soon as the government sees fit to give me back my money, this is coming home.









Yep, a Jet ProShop with the Cast wings. That little blue piece of paper has my name on it, telling the good folks at woodcraft that my wife put part of the money down, it's mine as soon as they have their due.

Next, The beginning of the plan.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a nice space to work.


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


Plenty of space to build a large shop for yourself, Shawn. That picture reminds me of one of those, "Can You Find It" puzzles. With the exception of the electrical, you can do most of the work yourself, it sounds like. When you do get to the walls, double check how that current insulation will react to what you plan on installing. You want to avoid creating an undo vapor lock and get moister within it. Good luck.


----------



## Dlow (Jan 16, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation last fall when the camping season ended and I realized I would soon be seeking refuse of the winter months in the confines of my garage/woorkshop, but what a mess it was. I decided to buy a "bagster" from HD and get rid of all the crap. It wasn't qiute big enough to hold all I wanted to get rid of but it helped tremendously. It is just a matter of deciding to do it and let go of the things you know are just taking up space. Then you'll have a much less cluttered area to start organizing the the shop the way you want it.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


You have to plan on using two circuits at a time - one for the tool, one for the dust collector.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


Excellent points all.

Beginning woodworker: It's definitely a great place to work, when it's warm enough, and I know I've got more than a lot of people do.

Harry_CH: Hadn't even thought of the way two different insulations would work together, gonna check the codes for my area today.

DLow: Bagster is definitely on the RADAR at the moment. Sad thing is, we had a dumpster in our driveway for about two months while we were redoing the bathroom, HOA won't allow it for long, so we had to get rid of it before starting this project in earnest.

Derek: An excellent point that has been dancing around my head as I've considered the electrical situation.

Thanks folks, I've got a lot more to think about, which is fantastic, because now I've got a direction.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


Shawn in the same position. converting a one car garage into my shop. Had to build a 12×24 shed to put the junk in. I have more pictures to post on it. I have one thing better than you to make up for the lack of space, mine is 12×24 single car garage, is that I live on the coast in SC, alot warmer here even in the winter thasn you. I do believe mine looks worse than yoursw though for "stuff" everywhere. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *I'm going to need a plan.*
> 
> So I have a two car, attached garage. The measurements are roughly 17' wide by 19' deep. The wall shared with the living space has the breaker panel, a refrigerator and a plastic storage cabinet. The opposite wall has a mechanic's bench, mechanic's toolbox, and a big honking 5 shelf unit that is slated to get donated, once the stuff is removed from it. That leaves the back wall, which has a door to the back yard in the south-east corner.
> 
> ...


Gary, you win. Your garage certainly looks a bit more crowded than mine.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*

Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.

I spent a bit of time brainstorming what was going to be needed to make the garage a shop. I opened up Google docs, and listed what I would need to do to get to the finished result. Now that the list is in order, I finally know where to start, and it doesn't seem too horrible. Here is the outline of the transformation.

1. Clean clutter
2. Insulate garage door.
3. Remove hanging items on ceiling
4. Add 20 amp circuits to walls
5. Add drops for shop lights and track spot-lights.
6. Install lights
7. Hang drywall on ceiling, one section at a time, so walls can be done prior to ceiling completion.
8. Insulate south wall.
9. Sheath south wall in OSB, Maybe paint for reflective quality.
10. Make French cleat strips at varying heights. (1×4" pine strips, with 45degree bevel on top, at varying heights "Parallel" to the floor.) 
11. Hang Cleats on south wall.
12. Make cabinets for south wall, hang on cleats.
13. Move tools from boxes to cabinets.
14. Continue hanging drywall on ceiling
15. As drywall is hung on ceiling, insulate and hang OSB on west wall.
16. Install french cleats on west wall, hang shop-made cabinets, etc.
17. Complete ceiling.
18. Finish in North wall with insulation and drywall around garage door.
19. Blow in insulation in ceiling, leaving an access panel to do so.
20. Tape and mud ceiling, paint. 
21. Patch holes in drywall around breaker box. Paint.
22. Install wall mounted desk on East wall, next to entry door for books, computer, and plans.
23. Pegs for apron, turning jacket, etc.
24. Install heater of some sort with thermostat to keep shop from dropping below 32F

This is pretty much chronological as I can make it. It may seem odd when looking at it, the first question that may come to mind is, "why not finish the ceiling completely first, then the walls?" It comes down to cost. I don't want to continue driving up my debt load. It's reasonable to buy some drywall here and there, then some insulation etc.

Additionally, doing this job in phases will allow me to keep working in the shop. My mother has already commissioned me for a few projects she wants done. In exchange for these 'commisions' she'll trade me some of the hardwood lumber that they have stored in their basement. Also, I need to be able to knock out other projects for sales, etc.

So, the forward momentum is that I was able to clean the mess that had accumulated around the Ryobi TS. I've cleaned it up, knocked down the tablesaw and stored it. Finally I've got space for the new table saw that is due to be picked up next weekend.

I love forward momentum.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*
> 
> Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.
> 
> ...


You are on your way guy. Waiting for the photo parade. Rand


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

Lefinn said:


> *The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*
> 
> Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. Went through that about a year ago. Recommend a product called Prodex (ordered online) has higher R value than other products. Used silicone to attach to metal garage door. Works great - had temperatures in single digits a few weeks ago and the lowest temperature in the garage was 48 (walls and ceilings are insulated and sheet rocked). Cost delivered $100.00 (200 sq ft). Enjoy building your shop.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*
> 
> Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.
> 
> ...


Shawn K.

Would you like to come to Vermont and assist me in setting up my basement shop? I will be following your shop set up as I simultaneously set up my basement shop. Your progress will help to motivate me to get mine done. With that said, keep up the "forward Progress", posting and motivational typing.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*
> 
> Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.
> 
> ...


Definitely making forward progress. Jack: I looked at the Prodex, it gave me a a few ideas for the garage door, hopefully with a decent r-factor. Randy: Happy to be a motivation, You got the ticket to Vermont, I've got the hands. Then you can follow me out to Colorado and help hang sheetrock on the ceiling.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *The Plan, and movement of a forward nature.*
> 
> Not much was accomplished this weekend so far, though it is a three day weekend for me, thanks to dead presidents having birthdays close to each other.
> 
> ...


Shawn K.
I need your address to send you a ticket. After we finish my place I'll (try to) schedule time to get to Colorado (you know how life gets in the way of plans). Lol.
On a more serious note, what is your time line for completion (yeah, I know, a shop is NEVER complete)? My time frame is VERY flexible, trying to fit shop set up in-between two jobs and real life.
Looking forward to your next post & pictures!


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Nothing picture worthy, but more movement forward.*

The last few days have been exceptional as far as moving forward on the shop.

Monday saw more cleaning, and organization, getting the last bit of organization to be done to the lathe bench. I have a concrete floor in the garage apparently.

The Orange BORG yielded storage bins, electric supplies for two 20 amp circuits, and the expansion of my 15 amp legs for lights, etc. Apparently my new table saw will work on 15amps, so I'm not too hurried to get that taken care of.

Tuesday saw the departure of the old Ryobi bench top table saw, and the addition of a couple of Jackson's to my wallet for the cause. They'll go toward safety gear and a zero-clearance insert for the Dado Set that I finally decide on.

Today I think I got the most important part of my garage to shop transformation. A 4'x8' utility trailer to tow behind my FJ Cruiser. While it's a great vehicle, it doesn't haul sheet goods for beans. Of course I need to re-wire the beast, put some new decking on it, and stronger walls. Even after I've purchased new lights, harness, decking and sides, I'm still getting off with one heckuva a deal on it. Heck, even the wheels are good, and the bearings seem to be fine. Good enough to haul a new table saw home from woodcraft this Friday.

Best part, I had enough room in the 'garage' to wheel the trailer in for the repairs that have to be done.

Oddly enough I'm very excited about a utility trailer, it will simplify my conversion immensely, compared to having to rent a trailer every time I need to pick up lumber, ply, drywall, etc. My reason for breathing is happy to have it as well, apparently we can get compost and such with the trailer as well. Any married woodworker should consider it the win of the century when the S.O. is excited about a tool coming home.

So those are my minor movements forward, with minor wins to act as the keystone for this conversion. I may not be well on my way, but at least I know what I'm drivin'.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *Nothing picture worthy, but more movement forward.*
> 
> The last few days have been exceptional as far as moving forward on the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, progress is progress! I just did a major cleanup of my shop and I know how great even the smallest reorganizing can feel. I'm pulling for you and your conversion efforts.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

Lefinn said:


> *Nothing picture worthy, but more movement forward.*
> 
> The last few days have been exceptional as far as moving forward on the shop.
> 
> ...


Second that, Mark. I spent some time last night cleaning my shop up and reorganizing.

Congrats on your progress, Shawn. I'm all about minor victories. I like the old saying about how to eat an elephant: one bite at a time.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *Nothing picture worthy, but more movement forward.*
> 
> The last few days have been exceptional as far as moving forward on the shop.
> 
> ...


Nice going Mark, going to be doing the same thing in a few weeks. Keep it up, you will get there.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*New tools to make room for old tools*

I wrote about a few of the things I'd picked up last week, the largest being a utility trailer to help haul things as the process of turning the garage into a shop gets underway. I plan on hauling drywall, plywood, lumber, insulation, all that good stuff.

After rewiring the trailer, getting it plated, and stripping of the useless sidewall I was able to mount some d-rings and use the trailer for the first of many hauling jobs. My new table saw finally came home today.

After four hours of setting it up, I'm pleased to show this.










With it I picked up a Freud Premier Fusion blade, an 8" Freud Dado stack, a zero-clearance insert and a safety kit with push blocks, push sticks, and a feather board.

I've still got some adjusting to do on the fence, just a little tweak here or there to make sure it's square, and some minor tweaking on the splitter to make sure it's square as well. But the difference between this saw and the benchtop saws that I'd used in the past is immense. Less noise, more accuracy. I swear my reaction to how smooth the fence moves was obscene. I'm not too impressed with the miter gauge, but I already had an Incra gauge that I used on my bandsaw, I'll just swap it back and forth as necessary.

I'd seriously considered getting a Grizzly hybrid, especially after reading about the support grizzly gives. But what came down to it was wanting to put my dollars back into the local business and support the guys and gals at my local woodcraft.

So now I've got the central piece of machinery for any shop. Now I can start making storage cabinets, shelves, benches, and all the other things planned for use when the walls get dressed. That's how this huge tool is going to make room for old tools, and get rid of the remnants of the old storage system.

I did forget to mention the other item I came across last week. After a call to my favored HVAC company, I walked out of their office with a furnace blower, total cost, FREE! I see a shop made air cleaner in my future, once I figure out what the wiring is supposed to be that is.

But first…walls, I've got to get some insulation in those walls, it's freaking cold out there.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *New tools to make room for old tools*
> 
> I wrote about a few of the things I'd picked up last week, the largest being a utility trailer to help haul things as the process of turning the garage into a shop gets underway. I plan on hauling drywall, plywood, lumber, insulation, all that good stuff.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new saw. I've heard a lot of good things about the Jet saw. I too prefer the cast iron wings verses the stamped steel. I think it's worth the money.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *New tools to make room for old tools*
> 
> I wrote about a few of the things I'd picked up last week, the largest being a utility trailer to help haul things as the process of turning the garage into a shop gets underway. I plan on hauling drywall, plywood, lumber, insulation, all that good stuff.
> 
> ...


I'll happily dispose of your old bench saw. Lol. Nice score, I'm sure you will enjoy putting it through it's paces.
It's great to hear about someone considering supporting the local economy in a purchase decision! I tend to spend "close to home" buy purchasing used equipment, when the funds are tight.
Now stop reading this post, tweak your new saw, make some sawdust and post, post, post.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *New tools to make room for old tools*
> 
> I wrote about a few of the things I'd picked up last week, the largest being a utility trailer to help haul things as the process of turning the garage into a shop gets underway. I plan on hauling drywall, plywood, lumber, insulation, all that good stuff.
> 
> ...


Shawn, it is getting there. Congrats on the table saw. I know how you feel, when I got mine I thought I had finally made it. I know what you mena about putting the money back in the local business though. Try that here as much as I can also. Thanks for the post, will be watching for more.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *New tools to make room for old tools*
> 
> I wrote about a few of the things I'd picked up last week, the largest being a utility trailer to help haul things as the process of turning the garage into a shop gets underway. I plan on hauling drywall, plywood, lumber, insulation, all that good stuff.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new table saw.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Every project has 'em. The first setback*

I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.

When I was planning this little excursion, I planned to do things in stages. One wall at a time, spend the money over time, and reap the benefits of finished walls, hang some cabinets, hang some lumber racks, free up space to keep moving forward.

But I started wondering about permits. I wondered if 'finishing' the garage necessitated a permit. Yep, sure does. One permit for insulating and cladding, and another permit for the electrical. The thing is these permits aren't cheap. The one for the walls isn't too bad, the electrical is up there. A c-note just to have a guy come in and tell me that my electric is OK, or not, and then bill me another inspection if I screw something up.

Okay, so I need permits…eat the cost get the permits, right?

Unfortunately that blows my plan completely away. I have to do everything at once. Rough in the electrical, get it inspected, not a big deal, I'd have it all done at once anyway.

The stickler comes in with the walls. For the inspections I have to have everything done for each stage, all the insulation and then all the cladding has to be done for two separate inspections. In short, to be legal, I have a lot more work to do all at once, and a lot more money to spend all at once. Money isn't coming in any faster, and time isn't increasing…setback.

I'm considering some research into what sort of gotcha's there are in not pulling the permits.

I'm considering continuing to freeze my butt off in the winter.

I'm wracking my brain on how to come up with all the money and all the time needed to give me a working shop as quickly as possible.

I know it's just a setback, guys deal with this all the time, it's just my turn. Starting to think I should've waited on the table saw and spent the money on the shop…but that saw is just too sweet to regret.

So, instead of moving forward on walls, I'm moving forward on storage, I'll figure out the means to temporarily hang cabinets, then get things done as the money comes in.


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


I can understand the electrical inspection fees, but where the heck does insulating the place have to do with inspection fees? I can understand if that is a new building, but basicly, you're just remodeling the place, not increasing its footprint. Do they make the distinction between those two or not?

The joke here is that they even want you submit plans/listing and get a permit for changing your landscaping theme (honestly, it is a real one). And of course the plans must be from a registered landscaping architect. Hmmm, anyone see a conspiracy there?

Keep on tracking with that workshop. Know you be up and sawing before long.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


It is another form of taxation without voter approval. To build a 1000 sq ft pole barn where I live requires purchasing an $800 permit from the county. Over 1000 sq ft and you're talking in excess of $1000. it is ridiculous.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


I'm considering some research into what sort of gotcha's there are in not pulling the permits.

Is it necessary that your local government knows everything you do??


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


I know on some/most elecrtical installations, there will be a sity/county inspection sticker applied after the inspection passes. But I can't imagine you get anything other than maybe a piece of paper on the walls/insulation. Couple thoughts on that point:

1. Are you planning to move from this house? If not, who cares - do what you want and don't worry about the insulation inspection.
2. If you are planning to move at some point, I can't imagine a home inspector calling foul on permits/inspections for an insulated garage. We all know that a lot of home inspections during the closing process are a joke anyway. For all a new buyer knows, the walls were insulated before you moved in.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


The one place where no permits could really bite you in the #$%^%% is if you have a fire and there is no signed electrical inspection permit of completion. Claims have been denied based on this. So be ready to self-insure in case, God Forbid, something were to happen.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


If you are not going to move for a long while, do the electrical first by permit. Don't say anything about other planned improvements. Then, when you have the certificate of completion for the electrical, begin your insulation/cladding TO CODE, at your pace and schedule. If, down the road, you "get caught", an inspection will reveal that all is to code and you will probably only have to pay for permits then.

Iv'e done that in two houses, and the issue of permits never came up. I hope to never have to move from this house (I totally despise moving). In rough economies, the local jurisdictions resort to whatever "fees" they can conjure up to finance themselves without attempting to raise property taxes.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *Every project has 'em. The first setback*
> 
> I discovered my first setback in the shop conversion today. It spurs from two things, my naivete and the government, but it boils down to one word, permits.
> 
> ...


It stinks, because they make you jump through hoops and they make you pay for it. I know they are supposed to be making sure it's done right but I've seen more inspections that have missed so much, but it was still paid for. I am in the process of doing the same thing in my garage but not telling any one (except LJ's) LOL. I ran a sub panel, outlets and am going to insulate and re- sheetrock. I am on hold now do to the flood in my living room that I have had to gut and remodel. Then back to the garage. Everything I do is to code so if it has to be inspected it will pass and it's safe.

I agree with dlmckirdy,


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Weather is nice, I'm slowing down.*

The weather has been nice lately. Nice enough to work in the garage without a jacket. You'd think I'd be stepping up the conversion of my garage, but instead I've been letting myself get distracted, wanting to actually build things.

So last weekend I made a crosscut sled, and tried my hand at a box joint jig. The crosscut sled was a success, the shop made runners seem to be working, and the accuracy is impressive, with less than half a millimeter off square over 36", close enough for me. The Box joint jig…well, I'll be making another one soon.

This weekend I turned some scrap into an ugly dead-blow mallet. Mahogany and Ash, it should've looked pretty, but instead of sanding it to shape I got a little gung-ho with my bandsaw in trimming things down. Meh, it does the trick.

I did pick up a few new tools for the shop. A new Bosch ROS, seeing as all I've been using is a Ryobi 1/4 sheet sander. What a difference that thing makes!

I've also picked up a Grr-ipper during a sale at Woodcraft, some hole claps for sacrificial fences, and other bits and pieces for finishing work.

So, last thing I did this weekend is start a cabinet. I need storage for my smaller tools, something other than little tool boxes laying all over. I'm making it out of 3/4" blue stain pine, which was fairly inexpensive thanks to the problem with pine beetles in our area. Thankfully Colorado is starting to open up this lumber. While the plague is destroying our pine forests, its making some beautiful lumber.

So the next few days/weekends will hopefully see the completion of the cabinet, and a place to store tools. Hopefully once it's done, I'll move forward with the actual project and getting this garage setup. Motivation I have, just in the wrong direction.


----------



## Woodbutchery (Aug 1, 2008)

Lefinn said:


> *Weather is nice, I'm slowing down.*
> 
> The weather has been nice lately. Nice enough to work in the garage without a jacket. You'd think I'd be stepping up the conversion of my garage, but instead I've been letting myself get distracted, wanting to actually build things.
> 
> ...


It's worth it to, occasionally, go off the path.

Now, mind you, it will take you longer to get where you wanted to go, but it's the journey, no?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lefinn said:


> *Weather is nice, I'm slowing down.*
> 
> The weather has been nice lately. Nice enough to work in the garage without a jacket. You'd think I'd be stepping up the conversion of my garage, but instead I've been letting myself get distracted, wanting to actually build things.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are real busy and are taking advantage of the changing weather. You can always get back onto the other well enough. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Weather is nice, I'm slowing down.*
> 
> The weather has been nice lately. Nice enough to work in the garage without a jacket. You'd think I'd be stepping up the conversion of my garage, but instead I've been letting myself get distracted, wanting to actually build things.
> 
> ...


I love it when projects don't quite go right, always something to learn.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*Shop furniture to help me find the floor.*

It's been a while since I've updated on the garage conversion. It moves forward, slowly, but it is moving forward. While waiting for the money to free itself up to start on the walls, I've been getting a few small projects done to allow me to clear stuff away from the walls so I can get them insulated and clad.

First item I made:









I made it from Blue Stain Pine, that was really inexpensive. I messed up on the shelf alignment, so I figured I'd hang it on the wall and store finish and glue in there, once it's warm enough to store glue.

Next came this.









It has two filters on the intake, and one on the exhaust. Between those is a used blower that I picked up for nothing from a local HVAC company. It cost me the price of a set screw in axle of the squirrel cage to make it work. 5/8"-ish thick ply for the body, and pine cleats to hold the filters and blower. The motor is direct wired into the cord with no switch. Instead I found a remote control outlet adaptor from a company called practecol. It was about fifteen bucks at target, rated for 10 amps. The motor draws six, it works real well. It's also an RF remote opposed to IR, so it doesn't need to be pointed at the reciever to work. So far the unit works real well, it has cut down on the dust after sanding. If I get an actual dust collector in the shop they'll both help a bit.

Next I was able to put together a stand for the planer I was handed down from my father. 









I splurged and made that from Birch ply that measured a true 3/4", go figure! Made the dado cuts a snap, but it's mostly just butt joints and screws. But I will stand on it with no compunction, so long as the casters are locked.

Finally, built from a little project in a PDF downloaded after subscribing to a magazine.









Finally I can find my towels, cleaner, WD-40 and rust cleaning stuff. I hate having to go searching for a roll of towels only to find them on the floor, covered in sawdust.

I know these projects aren't anything fancy, but they have worked as excellent skill-builders. I've done things I've never attempted before to build these projects, such as dadoes, drawers, and jigsaw cuts. This working with flat pieces of wood is different from turning, but ultimately just, if not more, rewarding. Flatwork takes more time, but is a lot more useful in the end than another pen.

As soon as I've got a wall done, the lathe will be back in production, and I can move on to the occasional segmented work, etc, as the project progresses.

Next steps, something to store drill bits in, and the south wall.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *Shop furniture to help me find the floor.*
> 
> It's been a while since I've updated on the garage conversion. It moves forward, slowly, but it is moving forward. While waiting for the money to free itself up to start on the walls, I've been getting a few small projects done to allow me to clear stuff away from the walls so I can get them insulated and clad.
> 
> ...


Good, useful shop projects!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Shop furniture to help me find the floor.*
> 
> It's been a while since I've updated on the garage conversion. It moves forward, slowly, but it is moving forward. While waiting for the money to free itself up to start on the walls, I've been getting a few small projects done to allow me to clear stuff away from the walls so I can get them insulated and clad.
> 
> ...


Nice work on the shop projects. ALL looks good.

A question about your air cleaner (I'm currently designing mine in Sketchup); What are the specifications (dimensions, MERV rating) of the filters you used for it?

Thanks for blogging your "garage to shop conversion", it helps motivate me to complete my "basement/junkroom to workshop conversion".

Please, keep the posts coming!


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Shop furniture to help me find the floor.*
> 
> It's been a while since I've updated on the garage conversion. It moves forward, slowly, but it is moving forward. While waiting for the money to free itself up to start on the walls, I've been getting a few small projects done to allow me to clear stuff away from the walls so I can get them insulated and clad.
> 
> ...


DIYaholic, The internal demensions fit a 16"x20" filter, the blower I've got fills the box in those x-y dimensions. As far as MERV rating…I'm not sure they have been measured, they were the cheap Filtrete ones, to get alot of dust that I blow off tools for preliminary cleaning. I'll replace them with something better later.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *Shop furniture to help me find the floor.*
> 
> It's been a while since I've updated on the garage conversion. It moves forward, slowly, but it is moving forward. While waiting for the money to free itself up to start on the walls, I've been getting a few small projects done to allow me to clear stuff away from the walls so I can get them insulated and clad.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of multipurpose racks/stands, hanging stuff all over the walls and even from the ceiling. The less on the floor the better. Keep at it, mate!


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*South Wall, Done*

It's been a long time since I've updated my blog, let alone updated my progress on the conversion from garage to shop progress.

Mainly because progress has been somewhat slow as real life has been intruding on the idyll of woodworking life.

But to that end, I present this joyous photograph.










That friends, is the south wall of my shop. Completely insulated, and sheathed in 1/2"-ish OSB. French cleats run in two rows, and the lathe bench and workbench are set perpindicular to the wall. The Bandsaw is either going to live there, or another wall as space is cleared up.

But, look toward at the floor, WOODCHIPS! I got things clean enough to turn a pen for a contest entry where I hope to win an also-ran, and a gardening shovel for my wife. That's why the chips were pink, a bit of tulipwood came under the gouge and skew this last weekend.

The Electrical is almost done, with the exception of running one 20 amp circuit in hopes of purchasing a dust collector soon. Now what is left is 4/5ths of the west wall, and the ceiling which will be getting some sort of insulation. I'm torn between keeping it open so I can use the rafters for storage and such. And, it's easier to staple up bats than it is to hang drywall then blow in insulation. Though the reflective qualities of some white drywall would be welcome.

But, there's been progress, and that makes me smile.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *South Wall, Done*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've updated my blog, let alone updated my progress on the conversion from garage to shop progress.
> 
> ...


Nice Shawn, we're on parallel paths. My garage to shop path is going slow, as I finally bit the bullet and did faced bats and 1/4" OSB on walls and ceiling. I did the ceiling to keep the rafters accessible. I'll be posting my update soon. I am getting tired of working ON the shop and not IN it. Good job and I look forward to seeing your progress to help inspire mine.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *South Wall, Done*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've updated my blog, let alone updated my progress on the conversion from garage to shop progress.
> 
> ...


Hello shawn,

I'm kind of lazy today so I just went thru your whole series looking at the pictures
of your tools. You have a great looking shop with some excellent tools Maybe later
I'll come back and read!!!!  It's been a tough day at work for me.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *South Wall, Done*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've updated my blog, let alone updated my progress on the conversion from garage to shop progress.
> 
> ...


Shawn,

I have been more or less following your shop build, and your walls intrigue me. You are in an attached garage, yet you put up OSB. I had always thought OSB was a no no on attached structures. I would like to do OSB on mine, but the fire hazard concerns me. Did you pull permits or are you going fast & loose with this?

The reason I ask is that I need to rip down my sheet rock in my shop, add a sub panel, circuits, and insulation, and then put SOMETHING back up for wall sheathing. OSB or ply would be FAR better in my situation compared to sheet rock as I actually hang things on my walls…

All this time I had thought mine was the smallest 2 car garage ever…. Thanks for proving me wrong!


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *South Wall, Done*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've updated my blog, let alone updated my progress on the conversion from garage to shop progress.
> 
> ...


db,

When I talked to the planning office, about code compliance, he told me that in my neck of the woods, OSB was rated for installation on walls. In this neck of the woods, the exterior walls of most structures are actually OSB, covered with insulation then siding. no more CDX plywood out here.

All my planning office was concerned with was vapor barrier between Insulation and wall, and then only if it is a heated structure. It isn't, so my insulation is to "Cut down on noise." Wink wink. All I needed was the cheapest of permits to be nice and legal in raising my taxable value. No inspections, no plans needed, it's considered a remodel.

A far as size…yeah, it's freaking small, and gets smaller with each flake of sawdust that falls on the floor. But it's amazing what a little organization can do.


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

*More storage for the shop.*

My last entry showed the south wall being finished, and french cleats hung up. I had to chose a direction. Either build a tool cabinet, or take advantage of some other wasted space. So I decided to fill in the gap underneath my Sjoberg's hobby bench.

It's been a love hate relationship with that bench. It's light, it walks all over the place when I'm planing, and it never felt very beefy. I loved it because my wife bought it for me, knowing I didn't have time to build a bench of my own before the need was overwhelming.

So, Here's what I did to use the space.










Those three drawers hold all my measuring/marking tools, a chisel set, and other stuff that is small, useful, and gets lost all the time.

The carcase is 3/4-ish ply, done over with some leftover danish oil. The drawers are pine, with the face being blue stain pine, finished with some bullseye shellac.

After all this was finished I was inspired for some innovation. So, I decided to make something nobody has ever seen before.










I call it, "Bhocks." It has 5 sides, and a cleat on the back to hide it. The joinery is the most clever bit. I call it, "Bhutt joints." I'm thinking of patenting, or selling plans.

Seriously, it serves it's purpose, holds the chargers for my drills, and a plethora of hand power tools. It's amazing how much better it is when you don't have to stumble over a jigsaw or circlular saw when trying to dig some lumber out of the pile.

Nothing impressive, but certainly some skill-building opportunites. The box shelf not withstanding.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Lefinn said:


> *More storage for the shop.*
> 
> My last entry showed the south wall being finished, and french cleats hung up. I had to chose a direction. Either build a tool cabinet, or take advantage of some other wasted space. So I decided to fill in the gap underneath my Sjoberg's hobby bench.
> 
> ...


I bet that added weight in there adds some ballast to the bench, at least slowing down the dancing across the shop whilst you plane…


----------



## Lefinn (Feb 6, 2011)

Lefinn said:


> *More storage for the shop.*
> 
> My last entry showed the south wall being finished, and french cleats hung up. I had to chose a direction. Either build a tool cabinet, or take advantage of some other wasted space. So I decided to fill in the gap underneath my Sjoberg's hobby bench.
> 
> ...


dbhost, Oh yeah, that bench is pretty solid now. The cabinet is screwed into the legs, and it seemed to tighten it up. The weight is an added bonus for certain.


----------

